# KidKraft Prairie Kitchen vs Step 2 Deluxe



## Pax3 (May 2, 2008)

Okay... I've looked at every play kitchen in existence for our DD, I think, and have it narrowed down to 2... The KidKraft Prairie and Step 2 Deluxe. DH prefers the Deluxe because it is bigger and has more options (and so more to do), but I am torn.

So... OTHER than the wood vs plastic... two questions...

1 -- Which one do folks prefer?

2 -- I also am having a hard time finding consistent measuement on the Prairie kitchen. Some sites say 19-24" high and others go as far as 37". I've seen 24" wide and 30"... For anyone who has it, exactly how high, wide and deep is it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## 2M's Mom (Aug 4, 2006)

I love the wooden kitchens in general. They seem better built, more sturdy, etc. You could more easily paint it down the road.

We have this kitchen:
http://www.kidkraft.com/catalog/toys...&itemid=53181A

It is sturdy, and both my children love it. We have had it 2 years now.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

http://www.sensoryedge.com/kidkraft-prarie-kitchen.html
this
vs.
this?
http://www.step2.com/product.cfm?product_id=1218

I'd say the prarie kitchen... first because it will be in your home and you will have to see it everyday... the prarie kitchen is so much more attractive and soothing (to me) than the other.

Second, plastic kitchen stickers come off and get they get scratched up, you can refinish the wood one you can't do a thing with a messed up plastic kitchen.

I've seen the deluxe in person at the early childhood learning center I sometimes take my kids to and it doesn't hold a toddlers interest any better than the wooden kitchen in the same place... but the wood one looks a lot nicer.

I guess it is mostly aesthetics for me. They both have all they need for fun kitchen play so to me the nicer looking one that can be refinished and repaired would be the logical choice.


----------



## Pax3 (May 2, 2008)

CallMeKelly - yes, those are the 2. I've looked at tons of others in our price range, but just don't like them for a variety of reasons, so it will definitely be one of these two.

I forgot I have another question about the Prairie kitchen -- is the hutch section at the top useful at all or only decorative?


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely the kidkraft kitchen. We have a kidkraft kitchen and we love it. It's wellmade and pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

just an infou it is only 109 at this site (but I don't know how reliable the site is or what shipping would be) http://www.toy4education.com/product/KK53151

All I've seen in descriptions of the prairie kitchen say something about drawers but I can't tell if the top hutch are drawers or pegs to hang things from.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

honestly for the price of the step 2 one I would go with either a willow toys kitchen or an elves and angels kitchen. We have a willow toys kitchen and it is beautiful and I love it and so does DD. She plays with it every single day. I loved that it came pre-assembled, it is all solid wood, no pressboard or fiberboard and it has a lifetime guarantee. I've seen the step2 kitchen in person and everything is so tiny, the microwave is sooo freakin small.
Good Luck


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

I personally prefer the Kidkraft one for aesthetic reasons, but as to what you should buy I think it would depend upon what your child is into. Our dd has two kitchen sets: A Step 2 one at her grandma's and a classic wooden one at our house. Really, she loves both. I think she slightly prefers the Step 2 one because it has buttons to push but she still likes her wooden one that doesn't have bells and whistles. My dd is very much into working electronics so I'm not entirely surprised that she's drawn to the Step 2 version. I don't think you could go amiss with either kitchen, it just depends on how much space you've got and your budget, and as I said, what kinds of things your child might be interested in. We have this one and love it: http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:Anatex%2...hen:2003240092 and http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:Anatex%2...ASmv2vzVV5o8Uu. It's gorgeous and so well made! The refrigerator even has a magnetic chalkboard complete with magnets.


----------



## soch (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought kidkraft kitchen for my elder daughter and now my 2nd one is using it. Their products are very nicely built. www.kidfloor.com has pretty good prices for kidkraft products.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

We have a kidkraft kitchen and have been very happy with it (red, retro style). In fact, we got it from that toy4education website that a PP posted. Aesthetically I think the prairie kitchen is so much cuter, too.


----------

